# Fieser "Blind"-Bug in Dawnguard



## Tigra Watanabe (25. März 2014)

Ich hänge seit kurzem im Seelengrab fest, weil ich wenn ich etwas laufe auf einmal blind bin, das heist, ich sehe die Gegend nicht mehr, höre alles noch auch was ich mache wie laufen und mit meiner waffe rumfuchteln, auch Das inventar sehe ich noch und kann auch darin rumwerkeln.

Hier mal Screenshots, damit ihr wisst was ich meine:

Im Seelengrab, noch vor der Blindheit, der boden ist seltsam unscharf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hole die Quest für das untote Reitpferd ab oder laufe einfach drauf los auf der Suche nach der Mutter meiner Begleiterin, die aber seltsamerweise nicht ins Seelengrab folgt und BOING! da hat sie mich wieder die nutzlose Schwärze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe diverses im Internet gesehen von wegen das Dawnguard ohne Ende verbuggt ist.
Hab testweise mal ein neues Spiel gestartet und das Intro war auch irgendwie kaputt, seht selber:

Das ist bei der Fahrt mit der Kutsche am Anfang, wo die NPC nicht auf dem Wagen sitzen sondern daneben stehen und mich blöd anstarren, nicht mal Sturmmantel ist gefesselt. Der Reiter hinten läuft auf der Stelle gegen den stehenden Wagen und merkt nix.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blick zur anderen Kutsche, wo das selbe ist. Man beachte das fehlen des Kutschers und sämtlicher Pferde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier mein PC:
AMD Athlon II x4 620 Prozessor 2,60 GHz
12 GB PC3-10700 DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher (2x2 und 2x4 GB, alle selber Hersteller und Werte)
Geforce GFX 660 OC Grafikkarte mit 2 GB Vram
Windows 7 Pro 64 bit
2 Bildschirme ohne überbreitem Desktop (24'/16:9 und 17'/4:3 Größe, der Kleine ist für Nebensachen wie Web-TV, iTunes, Webseiten oder Skype
Spiel ist auf Steam
Grafikkarten- und andere Treiber immer weitgehenst aktuell (über Nvidia GeForce Experience und windows Update)


Hier die Liste der Dinge, die ich versucht habe um das zu fixen:

- Reperaturfunktion
- Deaktivieren sämtlicher Mods, bis auf die 4 DLC
- Inoffizielle Patches
- Dataordner umbenannt, neuen Data-Ordner angelegt und nur die CLC Hauptdateien reinkopiert um Dowwnloadzeit zu sparen, den Rest per Reperatur, sonst nichts an Mods vom Workshop)
- Workshop Mods dazu und neue installation der Nexus Mods die nicht im Workshop waren
- Deaktivieren des Dawnguard Addon (um den kompletten DLC Vortschritt zu resetten, wodurch Skyrim beim laden des Spielstandes ohne Meldung gecrasht ist)

Was ich noch nicht probiert habe ist es, das komplette Spiel neu zu installieren, was aber warscheinlich auch nix bringt.
Meine Tests haben gezeigt, das dieser Blackscreen-Bug nur in Exterior-Cells, also Außenbereichen, vorkommt.
Wenn ich zb auf dem Balkon des Studienzimmers, wo das Portal zum Seelengrab ist, den scwarzen Bildschirm habe und dann durh die Tür reingehe kann ich wieder alles sehen, genau wie wenn ich zurück in eine Stadt per Schellreise gehe und draußen bin ist auch alles zu sehen.
Das ist infach so als wäre in den Dawnguard Außenbereichen auf einmal sämtliche Lichtquellen aus oder als würde man eine augenbinde tragen.
Das DLC einfach liegen lassen geht auch nicht, weil mir die werte Vampirtochter an den Hacken klebt und ich als Stealth-Character nirgens wo mehr hin kann ohne das alle Gegner in 100m Range sie oder mich anfallen, zudem muss ich als Vollblutvampir aka Vampirfürst rumlaufen, da ich weder die Questreihe benden kann, noch mich heilen lassen kann (Die erste Quest zum Heilen vor dem Vampirismus hab ich schon).

Ich würde gerne das Ganze Addon resetten, schon alleine desshalb weil die ganzen Bugs mich dazu gezwungen haben, cheats zu benutzen, da

- Der Knopf für Serenas Gefängniss nicht reagierte
- Serena sich weigerte mir zu folgen
- Das Tor zum Schloss geschlossen ist

und einiges mehr.

Einen Spielstand der so weit zurück geht habe ich nicht und ich möchte ungern die 120 Stunden meines Spielstandes verlieren indem ich ein neues Spiel beginne, was ja auch seit ich Dawnguard begonnen habe auch nicht mehr richtig geht.

Wenn da jemand eventuell einen Tip hat das ich das fixen oder resetten kann, dann wäre das Prima.
Ich kann auch die genutzten Mods aufzählen, da aber der Fehler auch ohne mods vorkam kanns nicht daran liegen.
Habe schon Bethesda auf deren Homepage ein Webseitenticket geschrieben, leider konnten die sich noch nicht bequemen mir in irgendeiner Art zu antworten.
Eventuell kenn ja wer von euch eine Emailadresse für Support oder eine Telefonnummer, wo man nicht den Kaufwert des Spiels durch Warteschleifen auf die Telefonrechnung packt.

Edit:
Habe eben Bethesda eine weitere Webseiten-Email geschrieben, mit verlinkung auf den Beitrag hier.
Die erste Email vor einigen Wochen wurdde nicht mal beantwortet, hoffe dieses mal kommt was zurück.
Der Liste an Lösungsvorschlägen nach macht es sich Bethesda allerdings recht leicht, indem sie bei fast allen Problemlösungen vorschlagen, mann solle einen Spielstand vor einer Sache laden.

"Ich kann diese Quest nicht abschließen, obwohl ich das geforderte Teil schon seit 100 Stunden im Inventar habe."
"Laden sie einen Spielstand aus einer Zeit bevor Sie den Gegenstand aufgenommen haben und versuchen sie es erneut."
*Facepalm*

Ich habe denen in der Mail auch geschrieben, das man nicht alles per Spielstand laden lösen kann, weil man dann eventuell das ganze Spiel nochmal spielen muss, weil kein Spielstand aus der Zeeit mehr existiert oder man seeeehr viel der verbrachten Zeit verlieren würde.
Statt das Bethesda dann einfach die Quest fixt und einstellt das es reicht das man den Gegenstand hat, egal wann man den aufgesammelt hat oder solche Questteile erst erscheinen, wenn man die qiest hat, so wie es mit Orten in Höhlen ist, die erst betretbar sind, wenn man die Quest bekommt, weil der durchgang vorher noch versteckt ist oder man den Key nicht hat.
Leider sind viele Spieler in der Lage dann gezwungen die Quest per Cheat zu beenden, weil das Spiel eine reguläre Beendigung solcher Questss nicht zulässt.

Ich sag nur, Linden Labs (Second Life) hat bessere Problemlösungen als Bethesda für Skyrim und das soll schon was heißen.
Lass mich allerdings auch gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen, je nachdem wie die mein Problem hier angehen.


----------



## Jesbi (28. April 2014)

Tigra schrieb:


> Was ich noch nicht probiert habe ist es, das komplette Spiel neu zu installieren, was aber warscheinlich auch nix bringt.



Solltest Du vielleicht mal machen, ich habe Skyrim jetzt schon unzählige Male gespielt, installiert und deinstalliert aber die von Dir beschriebenen Bugs hatte ich noch nie.

Dinge wie Nexus Mod Manager, BOSS Loadorder und legale Version setze ich einfach mal als gegeben voraus.
Dann gibt es immer noch hunderte von Möglichkeiten für Fehler oder CTD`S in Skyrim, besonders wenn man Mods nutzt. Ich selber spiele mit 150 - 200 Mods und kenne das Leid.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2014)

Ich habe öfter mal Questbugs, dass bspw. NPCs nicht reagieren.

Besonders unlustig sind auch die durch Mods ausgelösten Effekte, bspw. durch Nightingale Assassin-Armor, wenn man im Faustkampf durch den Effekt der Rüstung plötzlich AE-Schaden macht und die halbe Kneipe oder Wachen auf dich mit einschlagen. *g*

Ich bin auch bis heute nicht durchgestiegen, warum mich Wachen in bestimmten Städten immer wieder "erkennen" und trotz gezahlter Strafgebühr oder Zeit absitzen dauernd neu abkassieren wollen. Oder warum die, die vorher sauer waren und mich einsperren wollten beim nächsten Re-Visit des Spiels 2-3 Tage später freundlich sind. 

Oder letztens war Avenicci (Schmiedin in Whiterun) nach einem Vampirangriff in der Stadt plötzlich tot. Noch lustiger: Eorlund (der andere Schmied) gab mir dauernd an ihrem Tod die Schuld, obwohl ich nichts damit zu tun hatte. oO Darum habe ich sie aus Prinzip auch tot gelassen.


----------

